
New security flaw impacts 5G, 4G, and 3G telephony protocols - ccnafr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-security-flaw-impacts-5g-4g-and-3g-telephony-protocols/
======
trumped
We dont need a new flaw, the old ones have not been fixed yet...

------
hxsvui
These attacks are valuable inputs for new generations, but no cause to
consider 3G and 4G insecure in practice.

The authors learn about user's activity and location. But the comments often
lack understanding what that means in context of mobile networks. Usually, it
simply means:

* Is the user currently active in the cell?

If yes, the user's location is known (somewhere in this cell) and also his
activity (he's online, otherwise he wouldn't be present). The authors here
present an issue where the authentication procedure allows tracking with some
probability.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Welcome to another year of not trusting cell towers.

~~~
ccnafr
*years

~~~
tya99
decade(s)

It isn't like they switch off the old networks 3G, 4G etc when the next
generation comes out. I also assume this cannot be fixed with a firmware
update.

Also:

[https://www.pcmag.com/article/360533/what-
is-6g](https://www.pcmag.com/article/360533/what-is-6g)

> _In a paper proposing 6Genesis, director Matti Latva-aho explains "a new
> mobile generation appears every 10 years, and thus, 6G will emerge around
> 2030 to satisfy all the expectations not met with 5G, as well as new ones to
> be defined at a later stage."_

